# 6" Rotary and Orbital Festool RO 150 Sander



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Great review. It is on the wish list.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice review Shannon. Maybe one of these days I'll have to break down and spend all that money on some Festool product - bur I'm still thinking that they are a little overpriced for what they are. I know that I am probably wrong - just my opinion (for now).


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I, too, am stuck in the "Festool = overprice" camp, but maybe not permanently.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Shannon.

Like many others, the Festools seem to be over priced even for a very well designed tool system.

Dalec


----------



## schroeder (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Shannon - I've been contemplating this purchase for a while and between your good review and DeCou's bad review or the PC disk sander, I'm pouing myself a burbon and ordering online! - Thanks again!
Schroeder


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Spammer flagged!


----------

